

Red Star Linux (north korean Linux distro) - Maro
http://www.tgdaily.com/software-brief/48716-north-korean-linux-tips-up

======
Maro
The original source, with lots of screenshots:

<http://ashen-rus.livejournal.com/4300.html>

~~~
Kliment
That is very detailed. I have a limited understanding of Russian, but still
managed to learn more about RSL than from any article about it I've seen so
far on HN. Thanks.

------
Maro
I wonder if the source is available as required by the GPL?

